# New tires and wheels



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Just installed my new DuraTrac 285/75R16's mounted on Ultra Wheels Black Baja Champ wheels. Can't wait for the snow to fly!

(sorry for the fuzzy cell phone pics)


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

There looking good!!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks good, you will like them. I have off brand DuraTracs and thought they were great last winter.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow does your truck look good with those tires!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice looking set up, the tires and rims are sharp and help tie the hole truck together. I also like white trucks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not usually a fan of the new HD towing mirrors on the obs trucks but with those wheels and tires yours pulls the look off nicely!


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Those are some meaty tires!! Very nice!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

really nice looking i think the mirrors make the truck look very good


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

XxChevy-HDxX;1295074 said:


> Wow does your truck look good with those tires!


Second that!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice wheels and tires. I also like the towing mirrors.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

I couldn't update the pictures in the original post so here's some new one's taken with a better camera and after cleaning the blue off the tires.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

And here's a few more...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You should have just left the other pictures that weren't as clear. The new pictures are to clear. That truck has the perfect look and I'm jealous.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

You will love those tires pushing snow. I have the same ones on my Cummins. They get traction like nothing I have ever used in the snow. Even being a real aggressive tread, they still do great on ice and hardpack. They are not too noisy, either.

kevlars


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this your first set? How do they do during summer, noisy, rough ride... Im debating what tires im going to get for mine I was looking at the michelins, but i like the look of yours

thanks


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

kevlars;1295136 said:


> They are not too noisy, either.





M & MD Lawn;1295142 said:


> Is this your first set? How do they do during summer, noisy, rough ride...


Yes these are my first DuraTrac's. I put about 40 miles on today and can't believe how quiet they are. Almost no noise at all, even cornering, which is very surprising for such an aggressive tread. Went about 5 miles on the highway at around 55 and they didn't even hum.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Echo what Kevlars siad.....they are great on snow. I've used them for two winters now for plowing, and also put them on another truck that I don't really use much for plowing. They've only spun on me once, and that was when I was trying to clear off about two inches of heavy ice/slush after a Nor'easter going uphill with my V in scoop mode after already making it up about 200 feet. Can't blame the tire for that one though.

I ended up with them because Cooper didn't make the Discoverer M&S in 18" (at the time, at least), and I came across the Duratracs. I'm glad that I did, and won't go back to anything else.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good tire, def will be looking into those


----------



## 06qcsbny (Jul 14, 2011)

has anyone run both the cooper ms and the goodyear duratracs.if so which one do u like better.i currently have the cooper ms but they are getting low and i will probably need new plow tires before or shortly after the season starts.they have been great but just wondering if there is an even better tire out there or should i just stick w the coopers that i know work great.they are going on an 06 3500ram qcsb cummins w 8.6 fisher xv.first year plowin w this truck hope it plows as good as my 2500 rg cab hemi or better.thanks in advance for any input


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice looking truck!! A silverado front end conversion would look awesome!!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

RCsLawncare;1295275 said:


> Nice looking truck!!


Thanks.



> A silverado front end conversion would look awesome!!


I kinda like the utility look she has now. After all, it's meant to be a work truck, not a toy. While the truck is clean and virtually rust-free, she's far from perfect. Lots of dings & dents and chipped paint here and there.

I'll admit it's crossed my mind, but if I start making her look pretty I'll probably end up in divorce court!

These rims are probably as much "bling" as she's gonna get...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RCsLawncare;1295275 said:


> A Silverado front end conversion would look awesome!!


I agrea, it would make that truck look wicked sharp.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice truck! That tire and rim combo looks amazing!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice to see old school trucks taken care of!


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

dang i wish i had that truck...


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, between the comments here and the comments I got when I drove her to work today, I guess I done good! If clothes make the man, then tires and wheels must make the truck!

Thanks again guys...


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

heres my crazy ol truck.ussmileyflag


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Truck looks really good, Mark Thumbs Up


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Truck looks great, really like the wheels! 

And I'm really starting to consider buying a set of Duratracs for winter tires, never thought they would even be a contender.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

I am not a big Chevy guy, but your truck looks really good. Those are some of the only Chevy's I would buy. I do not think they are a great work truck, but if I was buying a personal truck it could possibly wear a bow tie....

Again sharp looking truck, I hope the tires work as good as they look. I have goodyear Extra grip, they were really good last winter also. Were did you get the Duratracs?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

MarkEagleUSA;1295048 said:


> Can't wait for the snow to fly!


After getting 6-8 inches of heavy wet snow yesterday and last night, I have to say these tires are amazing! They grip like nothing I've ever driven before. I was even able to push a decent amount of snow in 2WD on a level surface.

The only downside is that I have a pretty good rub at full lock with the plow raised (at the rear edge of the fenderwell), even with 400 lbs of ballast in the back. I don't think I can or want to crank the t-bars any more and the Timbrens could probably use another 1/2" shim.

I also realized at 4 am this morning that I never re-adjusted the plow lights!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Where are the snow pics?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

mossman381;1334394 said:


> Where are the snow pics?


Shame on me...


----------

